# Display für PC-Gehäuse gesucht



## toschi74 (1. Dezember 2010)

*Display für PC-Gehäuse gesucht*

ich suche für mein obsidian d700 ein display, das in farbe ist. es  sollte eine diashow, kleinere videos, und systeminformationen dastellen  können. sowas in der art:  Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » Megtron LCD Modul 240x128 Pixel - intern 

oder ist es möglich, ein digitalen bilderrahmen ins gehäuse einzubauen???


----------



## beercarrier (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Display für PC-Gehäuse gesucht*

finde ich eine tolle idee, mich würde interessieren ob es dazu passende programme gibt oder ob du alles selber stricken willst


----------



## toschi74 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Display für PC-Gehäuse gesucht*

programm habe ich nicht. ich bin auch nicht so firm in der materie. ein laie sozusagen


----------



## McZonk (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Display für PC-Gehäuse gesucht*

Ein Thread reicht doch aus, oder?

Thread closed!

Hier geht es weiter: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/128691-display-fuer-pc-gehaeuse-gesucht.html


----------

